# DAFV Gewässerfonds?



## firestorm1285 (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, ich bin gerade etwas durcheinander.
Bisher war ich hier in Thüringen in einem Verein organisiert, welcher im VANT (verband für angeln und Naturschutz in thüringen) war und möchte nun wechseln-aus finanziellen gründen und aufgrund örtlicher nähe-mein ausgesuchter verein ist im LAVT (Landesanglerverband Thüringen).
Beide Vereine bzw. Verbände sind mitglied im DAFV. bekomme ich jetzt egal über welchen regionalverband weiterhin die gewässerfondskarten? Oder gibts die gar nicht mehr...oder...oder...oder???

Danke für eure Infos schonmal
mfg Georg:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Das hat nix mit dem Bundesverband zu tun (egal ob früher VSF und DAV, oder heute VDSF/DAFV)

Der VANT und der LAVT sind sich bis dato nicht gerade grün..

Da vermute ich mal, dass es keine Kooperation bezüglich der jeweiligen Fonds geben wird.

Das musst du jeweils für die jeweiligen Gewässer, die Du beangeln willst, beim jeweils zuständigen LV oder Verein erfragen.


----------



## firestorm1285 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Für Thüringen kann ich das ja noch verstehen. Aber was ist mit den anderen z.b Mecklemburg, Sachsen-Anhalt?
Ist das alles Landesverbandsintern geregelt und nicht über den DAFV


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Jawoll.
Da gibt's zwischen verschiedenen LV Kooperationen, für andere nicht..

Hilft immer nur erfragen..


----------



## firestorm1285 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Na Prima...
Danke aber schonmal für deine hilfreiche auskunft!
Für Interessierte werde ich nachdem erfragen meine ergebnisse hier einstellen #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Klasse, find ich gut!


----------



## Kjeld (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



firestorm1285 schrieb:


> Für Thüringen kann ich das ja noch verstehen. Aber was ist mit den anderen z.b Mecklemburg, Sachsen-Anhalt?
> Ist das alles Landesverbandsintern geregelt und nicht über den DAFV



Also über den VANT bekommst du Sachsen, Sachsen Anhalt und Mecklenburg definitiv eventuell auch Brandenburg.  Die Karten müssen über den Mitgliedsverein bestellt werden. 

@ Firestorm 

In welchen Verein biste den?


----------



## Knispel (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Frage : VANT und LAVT , sind das die ehemaligen DAV und VDSF Verbände ? Wenn ja , warum sind die sich nich tGrün, ist doch jetzt alles ein Verein oder doch nicht ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

VANT, ehemals DAV, der alleine bleiben will..
LAVT entstand aus TLAV (VDSF) und AFVOT (DAV).


----------



## Knispel (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Danke - dieses Durcheinander muss ja einem Niedersachsen einmal erklährt werden. Aber ich seh schon - Deutschland, einig Anglerlland ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

In NDS gibst ja auch 3 Verbände, ists auch kein Stück besser.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Tja, schönes Durcheinander. Wahrlich kein Zuckerschlecken für den einzelnen Angler, bis er das durchforstet hat. Angesichts dessen stellt sich doch die Frage, ob die Behauptung der Fusionsfunktionäre stimmt, dass sich auf Landesebene nichts ändert. Was macht es denn für einen Sinn, in einem Bundesverband mehrere Landesverbände für jeweils das gleiche Hoheitsgebiet zu haben?! Womöglich einen mit und einen ohne Gewässerpool. Und dementsprechend mit völlig unterschiedlicher Beitragsstruktur und miteinander um Mitglieder konkurrierend. Angesichts dieser Vielzahl von Interessengegensätzen wird man sich sicher im Verbandsausschuss und der JHV des DAFV künftig noch schneller einig werden als während des Fusionsprozesses.

Auf den Landesverbänden lastet jedenfalls ein enormer Druck aus der Landespolitik - wo bekanntlich das Fischereirecht gemacht wird - in Richtung LV-Fusion. Angesichts der Bundesfusion dürften den Zauderern unter den Funktionären die letzten Argumente langsam ausgehen. Und den Anglern ist mit den Doppelstrukturen auch nicht gedient.


----------



## antonio (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

wobei man den gewässerfond des vant nicht so einfach mit denen im sachsen etc vergleichen kann.
beim vant ist derverband nicht der pächter der gewässer bis auf wenige ausnahmen.
der gewässerfond im vant setzt sich aus gewässern zusammen, die die vereine dem gewässerfond zur verfügung stellen, also in den gewässerfond einbringen.
so bekommen auch nur vereinsmitglieder deren verein ein gewässer eingebracht haben die verbilligten gewässerfondkarten.

antonio


----------



## Elbangler_70 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



antonio schrieb:


> wobei man den gewässerfond des vant nicht so einfach mit denen im sachsen etc vergleichen kann.
> beim vant ist derverband nicht der pächter der gewässer bis auf wenige ausnahmen.
> der gewässerfond im vant setzt sich aus gewässern zusammen, die die vereine dem gewässerfond zur verfügung stellen, also in den gewässerfond einbringen.
> so bekommen auch nur vereinsmitglieder deren verein ein gewässer eingebracht haben die verbilligten gewässerfondkarten.
> ...


 
Was aber m.M. der bessere Weg ist. Der sächsische Weg ist nicht der beste...


----------



## antonio (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

da kann man drüber streiten, es gibt bei beiden varianten pro und contra.

antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Was aber m.M. der bessere Weg ist. Der sächsische Weg ist nicht der beste...



Und warum ?
Über eine Begründung wäre ich dir dankbar.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Ich fische normalerweise in Bayern, wenn ich zu Besuch bei den Eltern bin aber auch gelegentlich in Sachsen. Dort hauptsächlich Neiße, zusätzlich kleinere Stillgewässer.

Der Unterschied ist enorm. Wir haben in den Gewässern unseres Vereins in Franken einen erheblich besseren Besatz.

Wenn man sich mit den Leuten in Sachsen darüber unterhält, warum z.B. die Neiße in einem hinsichtlich Besatz so erbärmlichen Zustand ist, wird interessanterweise der Fond als Argument genannt. "Wir besetzen doch nicht für andere".

Da werden Karpfen und Waller lieber einen Tag vor dem Vereinsfischen in einen kleinen Tümpfel geworfen und am nächsten Tag wieder rausgeangelt.

Jeder will profitieren, aber niemand Geld ausgeben, das ggf. nicht den eigenen Vereinsmitgliedern zunutze kommt.

Aus diesen Gründen glaube ich nicht, dass sich Fonds generell in Deutschland durchsetzen werden. Gerade die wohlhabenden Vereine im Süden würden sich dagegenstellen, weil die Mitglieder sonst auf die Barrikaden gehen.


----------



## antonio (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich fische normalerweise in Bayern, wenn ich zu Besuch bei den Eltern bin aber auch gelegentlich in Sachsen. Dort hauptsächlich Neiße, zusätzlich kleinere Stillgewässer.
> 
> Der Unterschied ist enorm. Wir haben in den Gewässern unseres Vereins in Franken einen erheblich besseren Besatz.
> 
> ...



erst mal hinter die kulissen gucken wie das wirklich abläuft und nicht auf stammtischparolen hören.

antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



antonio schrieb:


> erst mal hinter die kulissen gucken wie das wirklich abläuft und nicht auf stammtischparolen hören.
> 
> antonio



Das kann so nicht ganz stimmen. Die Neiße ist meines Wissens nach Teil der (ehemaligen) DAV-Gewässerfonds, wird aber von Vereinen besetzt.

Beispiel:
http://folkert-esen.de/joomla3/
(Wobei dieser Verein seinen Neißeabschnitt offensichtlich vorbildlich besetzt).

Vereine im Umkreis Bad Muskau besetzen meines Wissens nach auch selbst, teils in Koorperation mit polnischen Vereinen abwechselnd.

Oder all diese Vereine gehören schon zu Brandenburg. Kann es sein, dass die Regelungen dort anders sind?

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass die Neiße oberhalb Bad Muskau faktisch fischleer ist. Ich war in diesem Abschnitt mal 10 Jahre im Vereinsvorstand (vor der Wende) und es jammert ein Schwein, wie man den Abschnitt runtergewirtschaftet hat. Von nix kommt halt nix.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Die reg Verbände steuern den Besatz in Sachsen, da sie Inhaber der Fischereirechte sind. Weshalb jedes Mitgleid zw. 75 und 85€ an den je. reg Verband zahlt über den jeweiligen Verein.

Deshalb hat das einzelne Mitglied meist den Eindruck der Verein würde die Gewässer besetzen, gerade auch weil Vereinsmitglieder den Besatz ausbringen.

Dies und andere Dinge die Gewässerbewirtschaftung betreffend stehen nicht zum Besten.


----------



## antonio (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das kann so nicht ganz stimmen. Die Neiße ist meines Wissens nach Teil der (ehemaligen) DAV-Gewässerfonds, wird aber von Vereinen besetzt.
> 
> Beispiel:
> http://folkert-esen.de/joomla3/
> ...



wie schon gesagt die vereine besetzen in dem sie die arbeit machen, aber wie gesagt finanziell hat da kein verein ausgaben.

antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Die reg Verbände steuern den Besatz in Sachsen, da sie Inhaber der Fischereirechte sind. Weshalb jedes Mitgleid zw. 75 und 85€ an den je. reg Verband zahlt über den jeweiligen Verein.
> 
> Deshalb hat das einzelne Mitglied meist den Eindruck der Verein würde die Gewässer besetzen, gerade auch weil Vereinsmitglieder den Besatz ausbringen.
> 
> Dies und andere Dinge die Gewässerbewirtschaftung betreffend stehen nicht zum Besten.



Besser wäre deiner Meinung nach also die Bewirtschaftung den Vereinen zu überlassen und sicherlich auch gleich noch den Vereinen die Gewässerpacht anzuvertrauen?

Das wäre das Ende der Freizügigkeit der Fonds, weil dann jeder Verein logischerweise seinen finanziellen, wie auch den ideellen Aufwand schützen würde.
Die Beiträge würden exorbitant steigen, wenn man den gleichen Gewässerumfang wie bisher beangeln möchte.
Was würdest Du sagen, wenn du statt 75 - 85 Euro (wie von dir zitiert) 750 - 850 Euro zahlen würdest (wird sicher nicht reichen) um, wie erwähnt die gleiche Gewässervielfalt wie jetzt beangeln zu können?

Was aber in letzter Zeit oft zu beobachte ist, ist der Umstand das Verein A aus B sein eigenes Gewässer wünscht/pachtet und die Bewirtschaftung selbst in die Hand nimmt, dabei aber vergisst, dass ein Fonds vom Austausch lebt.
Verweigert also der Verein A aus B diesen Austausch / die Teilnahme am Fonds (weil er ja sein Hab und Gut im Interesse seiner Mitglieder schützen muß), ist auch ganz schnell Schluss mit der Vielfalt, dann sitzen die 100 Hanseln aus Verein A aus B am selben Tümpel und reiben sich die Augen....


----------



## Elbangler_70 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Ach und die jetzige Situation ist so viel besser?? Der Verband pachtet ein Gewässer und überträgt es per Betreuungsvertrag zurück an den örtlichen Verein.

Der macht die ganze Arbeit hat aber nichts zu sagen! Der Verband will alles bestimmen aber für nichts verantwortlich sein. Und wenns mal brennt hat der örtliche Verein die Torte im Gesicht. Der wird auch für schlechten Besatz etc verantwortlich gemacht. Der Verein steht immer schön in der Schusslinie und bekommt es vom Verband, den Anglern und geg auch noch vom Verpächter. Dieses System hat natürlich auch Vorteile... 

Schau doch einfach mal ins neue Fangbuch und vergleich die Anzahl der Seiten gegenüber letzten Jahr. Die schönen gelben werden immer mehr... Das ist für mich der falsche Weg. Die Präsidien mischen sich immer mehr mit Insellösungen ein. Es folgt ein Verbot dem anderen und manches von zweifelhaften Sinn.


----------



## antonio (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

und genau diese denkweise ist erwünscht, um die gewässerfonds zu zerstören.
der verein wird überhaupt nicht verantwortlich gemacht.
und vom verpächter bekommt er gar nichts, weil der verein kein vertragspartner/pächter ist.
was spricht dagegen, daß ein verein ein gewässer/gewässerabschnitt zur "pflege" bekommt?
wer soll es denn sonst machen, wenn nicht die vereine?
die vereine sind mitglieder des pächters.
und wenn jeder seine arbeit tut dann ist doch alles in butter.
aber wenn jeder seinen egoismus voran stellt, dann wird es eben nichts.

antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Verweigert also der Verein A aus B diesen Austausch / die Teilnahme am Fonds (weil er ja sein Hab und Gut im Interesse seiner Mitglieder schützen muß), ist auch ganz schnell Schluss mit der Vielfalt, dann sitzen die 100 Hanseln aus Verein A aus B am selben Tümpel und reiben sich die Augen....



Du meinst also, die bayerischen Angler sitzen heulend an ihren Gewässern und wünschen sich einen Fond. Weit gefehlt!

 Ja, ich zahle 250 € im Jahr und nicht 70 oder 80. Aber dafür habe ich in den Gewässern einen hervorragenden Fischbestand. Die Fond-Gewässer, die ich kenne, sind weit entfernt davon. Das mag natürlich von Region zu Region unterschiedlich sein. Kann ich nicht beurteilen.

 Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Fonds bestehen bleiben. Es wird aber auch in den Neuen Bundesländern immer mehr Vereine geben, die eher gut betuchte Mitglieder haben und Gewässer aufkaufen/pachten, die dann dem Fond entzogen sind.

 Man muss die Sache nämlich mal rational betrachten: Den meisten Anglern ist es Schnuppe, dass sie theoretisch ein paar Hundert Gewässer befischen dürfen. Die gehen eh ständig an die gleichen fünf Gewässer.


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Das System zu verbessern ist jedem gestattet, wenn er denn bereit ist mit zu machen.
Da mangelts aber immer häufiger, ist einfacher zu meckern als zu machen.

Recht hast du aber, dass man nichts mit immer neuen Verboten klärt, das geht nur durch Mitnahme der Mitglieder.
Das wird in den drei Regionalverbänden jedoch noch sehr unterschiedlich gehandhabt.

Und die Päsidien bestehen aus Anglern, wie du und ich, welche zusätzlich noch so doof sind ihre Freizeit für diese ganze Schaixxe zu opfern.

Fakt ist, dass mit dem vermehrten Wunsch der Vereine, die Sache selbst in die Hand zu nehmen, der Fonds zerbröselt.
Zudem zweifle ich auch bei vielen Vereinen die Fähigkeit / Sachkenntnis an, ein Gewässer nachaltig zu bewirtschaften um dann wiederum bei einer anstehenden Pachtverlängerung gute Karten zu haben.

Einfach mal sacken lassen |wavey:


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> D Die Fond-Gewässer, die ich kenne, sind weit entfernt davon. Das mag natürlich von Region zu Region unterschiedlich sein. Kann ich nicht beurteilen.



Dann halt dich doch einfach raus, wenn du nur einen Teil vom "Hörensagen" beurteilen kannst, anstatt pauschal in irgendwelche Hörner zu Tuten.

Bleib mal in Bayern und freu dich über deine gut besetzten Gewässer |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Fakt ist, dass es gilt den Fonds zu erhalten und nicht zurück zu "Dorffürsten" ala "mein Teich- Du nix"

Es stimmt allerdings, dass ne ganze Reihe mit dem Besatz unzufrieden sind, allerdings sind das m.E auch die, die kaum ins Umfeld kommen |supergri|wavey:
Bezüglich Bewirtschaftung, was spricht eigentlich dagegen, Besatzmaßnahem mit den örtlichen Vereinen auch langfristig zu klären ( man muss halt nur mitmachen) 
( sofern das nicht eh schon geschieht)
Gruß A.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Zudem zweifle ich auch bei vielen Vereinen die Fähigkeit / Sachkenntnis an, ein Gewässer nachaltig zu bewirtschaften um dann wiederum bei einer anstehenden Pachtverlängerung gute Karten zu haben.



Du hältst die Leute in den Neuen Bundesländern also für blöder als in den Alten Ländern?

Ich befürchte, deine Denkweise ist Teil des Problems, nicht der Lösung. Geh mal davon aus, dass es genug Leute gibt, die sich in Vereinen engagieren, um ihre Gewässer in Schuss zu halten, wenn sie dort die Fische fangen.

Und gehe mal davon aus, dass sich immer Leute finden, die wissen, wie es geht. Manche Vereine würden scheitern, andere sich neu gründen. Alles gelebte Realität hier im Süden.

Das Problem an den Fonds ist, dass man dort jede Menge Leute in den Vereinen dabei hat, die zwar zahlen, aber nicht mit anpacken wollen. Da treten die Leute sogar aus den Vereinen in der Gemeinde aus, um 30 km weiter in den Verein einzutreten, weil es dort keine Arbeitsstunden zu leisten gibt und man nur einmal im Jahr zur Hauptversammlung zusammenkommt. So wird das nix.

Die Geschichten von Zusammenarbeit, gegenseitiger Unterstützung sind Wunschbilder und haben mit der Realität nicht viel zu tun. Das muss man einfach anerkennen und dann entsprechend handeln.


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Bezüglich Bewirtschaftung, was spricht eigentlich dagegen, Besatzmaßnahem mit den örtlichen Vereinen auch langfristig zu klären (* man muss halt nur mitmachen*)
> ( sofern das nicht eh schon geschieht)
> Gruß A.



Da sind wir beim Kern / Doppelmoral der "Pachtaktivisten"

Und wer bei uns keinen Fisch fängt, dazu noch Wildwuchs - keinen teuer gekauften Besatz,
ist selbst schuld und sollte ggf. mal anfangen mit dem Angeln zu beginnen und nicht den seit 30 Jahren gewohnten Trott gehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Nette Diskussion organisierter Angler unter sich - Deutschland einig Anglerland ;-)

Und immer ist der andere schuld - so nimmt man Leute mit und/oder gewinnt neue Mitstreiter..

schönschönschön......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Dann halt dich doch einfach raus, wenn du nur einen Teil vom "Hörensagen" beurteilen kannst, anstatt pauschal in irgendwelche Hörner zu Tuten.
> 
> Bleib mal in Bayern und freu dich über deine gut besetzten Gewässer |wavey:



Ich habe von Gewässerbewirtschaftung ein wenig Ahnung und habe viele Jahre meines Lebens im tiefsten Sachsen verbracht. Auch jetzt treibe ich mich da noch regelmäßig rum, weil meine Eltern dort wohnen. 
 Gehe mal davon aus, dass ich einige Vereinsvorsitzende aus dem früheren DAV kenne, die wissen, wie der Hase läuft und die selbst tief frustriert sind, z.B. über die Fonds. Die haben fast alle hingeschmissen.

 Bin übrigens Träger der Ehrennadel des DAV, allerdings von vor der Wende |wavey:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nette Diskussion organisierter Angler unter sich - Deutschland einig Anglerland ;-)
> 
> Und immer ist der andere schuld - so nimmt man Leute mit und/oder gewinnt neue Mitstreiter..
> 
> schönschönschön......



Es gibt die sich einigen, organisierten Angler genau so wenig wie die sich einigen, organisierten Jäger.

 Ich denke, dass die größte Gefahr für die Fonds tatsächlich nicht vom Bundesverband oder sonst wem ausgeht, sondern von innen kommt, weil die Leute den Fonds zwar gern ausnutzen, aber nicht durch persönliche Arbeit mittragen. Außerdem gibt es die Schicht der Bessergestellten, die seit langem am, zumindest virtuellen, Zaun um ihre Gewässer arbeiten.

 Der Fond bröselt von innen.

 Warum sollte "Angelsozialismus" funktionieren, wenn dieses Konzept in allen anderen Bereichen vor die Wand fährt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Warum sollte "Angelsozialismus" funktionieren, wenn dieses Konzept in allen anderen Bereichen vor die Wand fährt?


OT an:
Wusste gar nicht, dass die Holländer (vispas, www.visplanner.nl) Sozialisten sind - man lernt nie aus.
Danke für die Aufklärung...........
OT aus......


----------



## angler1996 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nette Diskussion organisierter Angler unter sich - Deutschland einig Anglerland ;-)
> 
> Und immer ist der andere schuld - so nimmt man Leute mit und/oder gewinnt neue Mitstreiter..
> 
> schönschönschön......


 
Ooch, wußt ich's doch, dass du bald erscheinst#h
Im überigen sieht man an unserer Diskussion, das wir uns sachlich damit beschäftigen und auseinander setzen

Naturliebhaber, was du predigst sind die Grundsätze der Marktwirtschaft, die sind nun wahrlich nicht neu.
Wieviele schließt man eigentlich über die Beiträge in Bayern von der Möglichkeit zu Angeln aus?
Und unterstelle mir jetzt bitte kein "linkes Gedankengut"
Ich kenn hier jemand, der mich mal als Kapitalist begrüßt hat:m
Ich gehe im übrigen ganz bewußt zu den notwendigen Arbeitseinsätzen, auch wenn ich mir den finanziellen Ersatz durchaus leisten könnte und die Zeit knapp ist. Und sollte mal was anderes anfallen, kneife ich auch nicht


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> OT an:
> Wusste gar nicht, dass die Holländer (vispas, www.visplanner.nl) Sozialisten sind - man lernt nie aus.
> Danke für die Aufklärung...........
> OT aus......



Dachte mir schon, dass das Argument irgendwann kommt. Hat ganz schön lange gedauert. :q

 Warum funktioniert das in Holland? Ganz einfach. Weil dort größtenteils Entnahmeverbot herrscht, die Leute also nicht der Pfanne wegen, sondern aus Spaß fischen. 

 Folglich bleibt der Fischbestand auf hohem Niveau, die Aufwendungen für Besatz halten sich in engen Grenzen etc.

 Das Problem in Deutschland ergibt sich aus der massiven Entnahme(pflicht). Mache Deutschland zum C&R-Land und das Thema ist erledigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Da es dort auch genügend Gewässer zum entnehmen gibt (wie bei uns mit Maßen/Höchstzahl) zeigt das nur, dass die besser wirtschaften, indem sie ALLEN Anglern was bieten..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Wieviele schließt man eigentlich über die Beiträge in Bayern von der Möglichkeit zu Angeln aus?
> Und unterstelle mir jetzt bitte kein "linkes Gedankengut"
> Ich kenn hier jemand, der mich mal als Kapitalist begrüßt hat:m
> Ich gehe im übrigen ganz bewußt zu den notwendigen Arbeitseinsätzen, auch wenn ich mir den finanziellen Ersatz durchaus leisten könnte und die Zeit knapp ist. Und sollte mal was anderes anfallen, kneife ich auch nicht



 Siehste, und mein Schwiegervater sagt zu mir gelegentlich "rote Socke". |supergri

 Mal im Ernst: 250 € klingt viel, aber in Bayern gelten auch andere Lohnstandards. Mein Verein hat ca. 200 Mitglieder. Die Leute mit gehobenem Gehalt machen bestenfalls 20% aus. Neben Rentnern findet sich darin der lokale Postbote genau so wie der Fahrer vom Müllauto, der meine Tonnen vorm Haus wegfährt.

 Ich bin der letzte, der die Marktwirtschaft verteidigt, aber es stellt sich halt (leider) immer wieder heraus, dass sie dem Wesen des Menschen offensichtlich auf den Leib geschrieben ist.  #c


----------



## Elbangler_70 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Zudem zweifle ich auch bei vielen Vereinen die Fähigkeit / Sachkenntnis an, ein Gewässer nachaltig zu bewirtschaften um dann wiederum bei einer anstehenden Pachtverlängerung gute Karten zu haben.



Und ich zweifle an der Fähigkeit / Sachkenntnis eines Verbandes seine Gewässer nachhaltig zu bewirtschaften.

Gute Karten? Naja Probleme werden selten (frühzeitig) erkannt, wenn dann werden nicht die Ursachen sondern Symptome bekämpft. So verliert man auch Gewässer. 

Oh sicher viele Vereine haben keinen blassen Schimmer von nachhaltiger Bewirtschaftung. Aber diejenigen die sich bemühen anständige Gewässer zu haben werden bestraft. Es wird alles getan um ihnen das Leben schwer zu machen. 

Die meisten Gewässer sind bessere Pu... Wer meist nur fangfähige Fische besetzt braucht sich darüber nicht zu wundern!


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe von Gewässerbewirtschaftung ein wenig Ahnung und habe viele Jahre meines Lebens im tiefsten Sachsen verbracht. Auch jetzt treibe ich mich da noch regelmäßig rum, weil meine Eltern dort wohnen.
> Gehe mal davon aus, dass ich einige Vereinsvorsitzende aus dem früheren DAV kenne, die wissen, wie der Hase läuft und die selbst tief frustriert sind, z.B. über die Fonds. Die haben fast alle hingeschmissen.
> 
> Bin übrigens Träger der Ehrennadel des DAV, allerdings von vor der Wende |wavey:



OK
damit kann ich nicht dienen, ich steh nicht auf Nadeln und sonstigen Kram, ich mache lieber
und ja
ich sitze in einem Präsidium eines bösen Regionalverbandes in Sachsen.
Aber nur wegen dem Geld, den Pfründen und weil ich absolut keine Ahnung von dem habe was ich mache...

Schön, dass es Menschen wie dich gibt, die erklären können wie die Anglerwelt sich dreht. |wavey:


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Aber diejenigen die sich bemühen anständige Gewässer zu haben werden bestraft. Es wird alles getan um ihnen das Leben schwer zu machen.



Dann kannst du hierzu sicher auch Beispiele nennen - zur Wahrung des "Anglerfriedens" bitte per PN,
dann aber bitte mit Ross und Reiter.

Danke


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ich sitze in einem Präsidium eines bösen Regionalverbandes in Sachsen.



 Das erklärt einiges. 
 Wie ich geschrieben habe: Teil des Problems.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

jajajaja.......
;-))))


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nette Diskussion organisierter Angler unter sich - Deutschland einig Anglerland ;-)
> 
> Und immer ist der andere schuld - so nimmt man Leute mit und/oder gewinnt neue Mitstreiter..
> 
> schönschönschön......


----------



## Elbangler_70 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Das:



Blauzahn schrieb:


> und ja ich sitze in einem Präsidium eines bösen Regionalverbandes in Sachsen.



schließt das:



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Dann kannst du hierzu sicher auch Beispiele nennen - zur Wahrung des "Anglerfriedens" bitte per PN,
> dann aber bitte mit Ross und Reiter.
> 
> Danke



aus.


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Das lass ich so stehen



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das erklärt einiges.
> Wie ich geschrieben habe: Teil des Problems.



weil ich dein und das Bild von Thomas nicht zerstören möchte... 

Gehabt euch Wohl ihr Weisen aus dem Morgenland


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Schade Elbangler70

es war nur ein Angebot, aber vllt. trifft man sich ja mal am Wasser wieder...


----------



## Tomasz (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ooch, wußt ich's doch, dass du bald erscheinst#h
> Im überigen sieht man an unserer Diskussion, das wir uns sachlich damit beschäftigen und auseinander setzen...



"gelöscht..."

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Siehste, und mein Schwiegervater sagt zu mir gelegentlich "rote Socke". |supergri
> 
> Mal im Ernst: 250 € klingt viel, aber in Bayern gelten auch andere Lohnstandards. Mein Verein hat ca. 200 Mitglieder. Die Leute mit gehobenem Gehalt machen bestenfalls 20% aus. Neben Rentnern findet sich darin der lokale Postbote genau so wie der Fahrer vom Müllauto, der meine Tonnen vorm Haus wegfährt.
> 
> Ich bin der letzte, der die Marktwirtschaft verteidigt, aber es stellt sich halt (leider) immer wieder heraus, dass sie dem Wesen des Menschen offensichtlich auf den Leib geschrieben ist. #c


 
Mal so, unabhängig von der "politischen Leitlinie"|supergri
Das Beispiel Holland ist nun mal wie es ist und momentan nicht in D-Land realistisch.
250 sind tatsächlich nicht die Menge, ich hatte allerdings auch schon andere Beträge gehört (wenn ich die Salmokarte mitnehme bin auch bei ca 170.)
Ich gebe ehrlich zu, dass ich mir den Weg über Eigenpacht auch schon überlegt habe, aber letztlich aus diversen,vielfältigen Gründen wieder verworfen habe. 
Da wäre mir der DAV wurscht gewesen ( damals wars)
Fakt ist doch, das der Grundsatz freizügig queer durch einige Bundesländer Angeln zu können, vom Grundatz her die ideale Lösung ist ( wer wagt Widerspruch?).
Die praktische Umsetzung und darum geht es u.A. auch Blauzahn, kann man sicher verbessern, das heißt sicher auch Menschen Verantwortung zu übertragen ( wenn sie sie denn haben wollen) ohne das gibt's nunmal nur bedingt Engagemant
Und sicher muss man auch über den Besatz diskutieren,
Nur wir diskutieren ja sogar hier darüber|supergri ( zur Freude von Thomas) 
Wohin das mal führt wird man sehen, letztlich wird die Qualität des Angebots im Gewässerfonds über seinen langfristigen Bestand entscheiden.
Und dort ist zumindest was meinen Regionalverband betrifft einiges auf einen guten Weg. Zur Ecke von Elbangler kann ich nix sagen, ich kenn allerdings ne ganze Menge von hier, die regelmäßig sich in die gegend verirren ( zum Angeln) ,
würd ich gern, mir fehlt die Zeit.


----------



## angler1996 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

jede Menge "ZuGucker"

Grüßt Euch#h|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch, das der Grundsatz freizügig queer durch einige Bundesländer Angeln zu können, vom Grundatz her die ideale Lösung ist ( wer wagt Widerspruch?).
> ..............
> 
> Wohin das mal führt wird man sehen, letztlich wird die Qualität des Angebots im Gewässerfonds über seinen langfristigen Bestand entscheiden.


Das stimmt beides....

Durch den Übertritt der Fond-LV in den VDSF wird das aber sicher nicht besser werden, da dort definitiv eine andere Philosophie herrschte und nach wie vor herrscht.

Dass und wie es besser gehen könnte, gute Lobby und vernünftige(re) Gesetzgebung vorausgesetzt, zeigt ein Stück weit Holland (was auch nicht perfekt und alleinseligmachend ist, aber deutlich besser als alles in Deutschland):
Da gibt's alles, von Privatgewässern und Vereinsgewässern, die nicht im Vispas-Pool sind, Gewässer zum entnehmen, Gewässer zum releasen, Angeln ist fast Alltag mit zig Veranstaltungen für jeden Geschmack.

Dort versucht man eben ALLEN Anglern etwas zu bieten, ALLE Angler mitzunehmen..

Das sehe ich in Deutschland nicht mal ansatzweise...

Mein Gewässer, meine Regeln, meine Fische, vorauseilender Gehorsam gegen anglerfeindliche und meist unsinnige Schützerbestrebungen, mauscheln, tricksen, täuschen und tarnen statt klarer Richtung und Ansage für Angler gegenüber Politik, Gesellschaft und Medien wenns um Angeln und Angler geht (nur bei Natur- und Tierschutz sind sie vorne dabei) - auch und gerade jetzt im BV, zu dem die Fond-LV ja freudestrahlend beigetreten sind.

Von da wird keine Unterstützung kommen (jajaja, Landessache und so, ich weiss ja...)...

Aber ohne grundlegende Unterstützung kann man keine Atmosphäre schaffen, in der Fonds gedeihen könnten und als Alternative präsentabel wären....

Und wenn man dann sieht, wie auch von Fond-Verbänden gearbeitet wird, wie Leute von Funktionären abgebügelt werden und wie das Prinzip "wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht" teilweise hanebüchen ausgelebt wird, da braucht sich keiner wundern, wenn sich da immer weniger finden, die da mitmachen wollten oder würden. Mitnehmen der Angler oder der organisierten Angelfischer würde anders aussehen.........

Und da nur ein kleiner(er) Teil der Angler und auch der organisierten Angelfischer mehr als die paar Gewässer im Umkreis beangelt (siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266463 ), wird's auch immer schwieriger, das als notwendig zu verkaufen - wenn als Gegenbeispiel auch im ehemaligen Fondgebiet immer mehr private oder verbands/fondfreie Toppgewässer als Gegenbeispiele zu sehen sind.

Leider in meinen Augen - aber durch den Übertritt in den VDSF ohne klares festschreiben und Bekenntnis nicht nur zum akzeptieren der Fonds, sondern  zu deren Förderung und Unterstützung wie vorher im DAV - wurde dieser in meinen Augen negative Prozess sicher nicht verlangsamt.

Auch da wäre eine gut gemacht Fusion eine große Chance gewesen - die wurde vergeben wie auch in allen anderen Punkten und nun muss man damit leben, was man angerichtet hat - und auch daher werden dann immer weniger Leute es einsehen, sich einzubringen...


----------



## firestorm1285 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Okay....welch angeregte Dikussion #6
Und so verschieden jeder mensch ist, so verschieden sind auch die ansichten über dieses Thema...nur sollte meiner meinung nach etwas freundlichkeit gewahrt werden! Danke!
Wenn jeder die meinung des anderen respektiert ist das eine weitaus bessere diskussion.

Fakt ist, in Deutschland sind wir anglerisch so im 16./17. Jahrhundert - KLEINSTAATEREI! 
Zu revolutionszeiten hieß es mal "Michel, wach auf"
Das war mit der Fusion DAV - VDSF ein wunschdenken!

16 Bundesländer mit (nur mal angenommen) 2 unterschiedlichen Landesverbänden sind ja schon 32 Landesverbände! Wobei (ohne jemanden zu nahe zu treten) es seiner meinung nach jeder besser macht als der andere - das kann nicht funktionieren - somit gibt es halt leider keine einigkeit! auch nicht beim thema gewässerfonds.

Mein voschlag wäre ja, alle LV's wenigstens an den grossen Flüssen, wie Rhein,Donau,Elbe,Saale...usw. zu einen. über einen Gemeinsamen Fonds, welcher gegen ein entgelt als Jahreskarte ausgegeben werden kann. 
Finanzierung, Hege und Pflege muss gemeintschaftlich gehändelt werden - jeder an dem abschnitt, welcher für die vereine am nähesten ist. für eine gerechte finanzierung hab ich leider noch keine idee - wird wohl ein kernproblem sein (unlösbar?)


----------



## firestorm1285 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Mittlerweile hab ich auch die problematik bei mir in Thüringen verstanden (hoffentlich).

Mein alter verein war im VANT, deshalb auch die gewässerfondskarten (auch noch heute)

Mein neuer verein ist im TLAV, keine Gewässerfondskarten - dafür günstige Jahreskarten Saalekaskade (Hohenwarte- Bleilochtalsperre usw.).

Beide sind im DAFV, also im gemeinsamen Bundesdachverband.
Aber jeder "kocht sein eigenes Süppchen" .
Vereint ist man halt nur auf dem papier!

#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Das musst Du wohl falsch sehen - Deutschland ist doch jetzt "einig Anglerland" ;-))))

Heisst es von denen da oben jedenfalls immer - weil es soooo wichtig wäre, mit einer Stimme zu sprechen...

Du hast das sicher irgendwie falsch verstanden, die werden sich schon irgendwie, irgendwo, mit irgendwas (und wenns nur wäre, von den Anglern Kohle abzuzocken) einig sein.........








oder so..................................


----------



## firestorm1285 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Du hast sicher recht Thomas :q:q:q

Unser König/Kaiser(-in) da oben hat natürlich immer recht.

So wie damals "Die Partei hat immer recht!"

Und es steht ja auch schon in der Bibel: "...Alles wird Gut!..."

- Nur leider steht nicht drin wann...?! - |kopfkrat


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



firestorm1285 schrieb:


> Mein voschlag wäre ja, alle LV's wenigstens an den grossen Flüssen, wie Rhein,Donau,Elbe,Saale...usw. zu einen. über einen Gemeinsamen Fonds, welcher gegen ein entgelt als Jahreskarte ausgegeben werden kann.
> *Finanzierung, Hege und Pflege muss gemeintschaftlich gehändelt werden - jeder an dem abschnitt, welcher für die vereine am nähesten ist*. für eine gerechte finanzierung hab ich leider noch keine idee - wird wohl ein kernproblem sein (unlösbar?)



Genauso funktioniert das doch in Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Brandenburg und tlw. in Thüringen.
Aber genau das ist ja Kritikpunkt von z.B. Elbangler70, der es besser fände, jeder Verein koche sein eigenes Süppchen - so ich ihn recht verstanden habe.
Das in diesen Fonds nicht alles bis ins letzte Detail passt und jeden zufrieden stellt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Es ist schwierig eine Diskussion zu führen, wenn nur wenige wissen worüber man eigentlich diskutiert |wavey:


----------



## firestorm1285 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Manche machen auch den eindruck getreu dem motto zu leben - Wenn jeder an sich denkt, ist an alle gedacht - Traurig, Traurig

Als ich noch in thüringen über einen verein organisiert war, welcher im VANT war also mit gewässerfonds, da hab ich mir immer eine thüringenkarte und sachsen anhalt karte geholt (hätte dafür auch mehr ausgegeben als 15€ th und 5€ S-A) und wenn ich dort fischen war, hab ich die gewässer nicht leer gefischt oder verdreckt, sonder erstmal den angelplatz aufgeräumt, auch mal einen fisch entnommen aber auch catch and release betrieben. Man konnte sich herrlich mit anderen angler austauschen und auch die flora und fauna anderer geniessen. 
Aber wenn das nicht gewollt ist - schade!


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du meinst also, die bayerischen Angler sitzen heulend an ihren Gewässern und wünschen sich einen Fond. Weit gefehlt!
> 
> Ja, ich zahle 250 € im Jahr und nicht 70 oder 80. Aber dafür habe ich in den Gewässern einen hervorragenden Fischbestand. Die Fond-Gewässer, die ich kenne, sind weit entfernt davon. Das mag natürlich von Region zu Region unterschiedlich sein. Kann ich nicht beurteilen.
> 
> ...




Noch ne Verständnisfrage:

Warum gibt es aktuell z.B. in den Vereinen im Sächsischen Vogtland - nahe Landesgrenze Bayern - einen Mitgliederanteil von ~25% Franken?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Noch ne Verständnisfrage:
> 
> Warum gibt es aktuell z.B. in den Vereinen im Sächsischen Vogtland - nahe Landesgrenze Bayern - einen Mitgliederanteil von ~25% Franken?



Vermutung meinerseits: Weil die sich für einen Appel und ein Ei eine Menge Gewässer zusätzlich zu ihren Vereinsgewässern zukaufen.

Würde ich in der Grenzregion auch machen. Und genau diesen Weg gehen doch die Gutbetuchten im Osten: In den Fondgewässern angeln und zusätzlich Privatgewässer befischen.

Beispiel mein ehemaliger Verein:
Die sind alle im ehemaligen DAV organisiert. Schimpfen wie die Rohrspatzen über den Besatz und dass der Rest auch noch rausgefangen wird, nehmen aber selbst jeden 45er Hecht mit. Sonst fangen den ja die anderen aus dem Nachbarverein. #q

Vereinsfischen wurden jahrelang an einem Paylake in Polen durchgeführt, bis ein Vorstand meinte, dass man für das Geld auch ein Spaßgewässer bewirtschaften kann. Jetzt haben die Jungs einen 2ha Teich gepachtet, der zweimal im Jahr mit Wels, Stör und Karpfen besetzt wird. 

Früher haben wir für dieses Geld Schleien im toten Neiße-Nebenarm besetzt, außerdem Hecht und Zander. Heute fängst du da bestenfalls 'nen Döbel.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Genauso funktioniert das doch in Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Brandenburg und tlw. in Thüringen.
> Aber genau das ist ja Kritikpunkt von z.B. Elbangler70, der es besser fände, jeder Verein koche sein eigenes Süppchen - so ich ihn recht verstanden habe.
> Das in diesen Fonds nicht alles bis ins letzte Detail passt und jeden zufrieden stellt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> 
> Es ist schwierig eine Diskussion zu führen, wenn nur wenige wissen worüber man eigentlich diskutiert |wavey:



Oh es passen nur Details nicht.|uhoh: 

Ja diese Details, immer diese kleinen Details. 

Was passt den alles nichts, kann ja nicht viel sein:
- nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung? negativ
- ökologisch sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung (ReFos in Teiche, etc pp)? negativ
- verdreckte Eigentumsgewässer des Verbandes 
- undurchsichtige Verbandsfinanzen

etc pp

Ein schöner Strauß.


----------



## Koalabaer (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> - nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung? negativ
> - ökologisch sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung (ReFos in Teiche, etc pp)? negativ



warum sollte sich da was zum positiven ändern... wenn eben die Mehrheit im Verein genau diesen Besatz möchte. #c



> - verdreckte Eigentumsgewässer des Verbandes


ihr habt dann eben ,,nur'' noch euer Gewässer zu säubern.

...ist aber bei uns in Brandenburg so geregelt, dass den Vereinen jetzt schon Gewässer zur Pflege übergeben wurden.



> - undurchsichtige Verbandsfinanzen


im Bezug auf die Besatzpolitik?
hast du da schon mal direkt nachgehakt... oder nur so eine Vermutung?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## angler1996 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das stimmt beides....
> 
> Durch den Übertritt der Fond-LV in den VDSF wird das aber sicher nicht besser werden, da dort definitiv eine andere Philosophie herrschte und nach wie vor herrscht.
> 
> ...


 
Thomas, mein Standpunkt zu dieser Fusion ist Dir doch bekannt.
Nur nochmal zu deiner Erinnerung:
Der "Fond's" eigentlich Gewässerverbund basiert auf freiwilliger Zusammenarbeit der Landesverbände und ist durch entsprechende schriftliche Vereinbarung besiegelt.
Da kann die nichtangelnde Führung im Bund machen, was sie will oder auch nichts machen|supergri
Ich glaube kaum , dass die betroffenen LV in absehbarer Zeit ihren größten Vorteil begraben, freilich bin ich kein Zukunftsdeuter|supergri
Bezüglich Philosophie im ehemaligen VDSF gebe ich dir weitgehend recht, wobei das die Führungsspizte betrifft m.E. 
und nicht den Angler wie mich.
Gruß A.


----------



## Knispel (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Da kann die nichtangelnde Führung im Bund machen, was sie will oder auch nichts machen|supergri
> Gruß A.


 
Das sehe ich etwas anders - steht nicht in der gemeinsamen DAFV Satzung soetwas ähnliches wie : Die Beschlüsse des BV sind in den LV umzusetzen ?


----------



## angler1996 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Knispel :nimm's mir nicht übel, aber die Antwort kennst du selber
Gruß A-


----------



## thomas1602 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: DAFV Gewässerfonds?*

Ich bin noch nicht so lange Angler, finde aber so wie es in Sachsen, Brandeburg, Sachsen Anhalt und ,leider nur teilweise, in Thüringen geregelt ist, ganz gut.  Die Anglerfreundlichste Lösung, für mich, ich wohne in Sachsen, kaufe für die anderen Länder die Karte hinzu und kann in dem Jahr wie ich will angeln, natürlich die Bestimmungen beachtend. Rein für mich persönlich ist es ein graus wie es in anderen Bundesländern geregelt ist.
Wir fahren 1x im Jahr in den Angelurlaub, dabei sind uns 2 Sachen wichtig:
1. Touriangeln muss möglich sein, damit eben auch die 1-2 Kumpel angeln können, die keinen Schein haben
2. einfacher möglicher Erhalt der Erlaubnisskarten und es sollten mehrere Gewässer dabei sein, wir hatten es schon oft, dass es an einem Tümpel, warum auch immer, keinen Spass gemacht hat

Wobei wir im Verein unseren Abschnitt genauso sauber halten wie alle anderen, nur is eben die Elbe im Stadtgebiet eigentlich wöchentlich vom Müll zu befreien, anstatt 2x im Jahr. Der meiste Dreck wird dabei angespült, wird von Parties hinterlassen oder stammt von Angelkollegen.


----------

